# Aristo U-33-C bash, 2nd try



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK I know I tried it before and failed.
But if RJ can build somethingi know i can.










Its too windy to even think about out doors work. So I found my photos and a friends HO scale model, and some size info from MJV.
I started. I'm using a SD45 frame and parts from two U-25s, one that Harry picked up for me.
Its NOT going to be "perfect" , I just want it to "look" like a 33-C in my videos.
Now If AC made these , I'd have 4 of them on my coal train.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good so far Marty. I also use some parts from as SD45 to complete my project. Basically used all the electronics from it to us in the U Boat. Later RJD


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Looks like a great start. Please keep us updated, it's an interesting project.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the old saying is if you don't first succeed try again. Keep it going and up date us. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to stop cause I was messing with the LS engine beings its nice out side. 
I'm looking for materials for the rear grills.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty

I got my screening off the U25. Ordered from AC. Later RJD


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, check out those exotic candies like Thortons (if you have them over there) , often they come in a mesh bag thats great for grills and stack spark arrestors


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

marty 
I don't know if it would be to small? How about Emery cloth for grill material.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for the ideas I just keep jumping around. burned brush before work today and Dusty will have the rock finished this afternoon. 
life is fling


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now you will be ready to fire up the LS on the completed ground work so the table is level. Now to reset and try it out. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting back to this project.
This is the part that is REALLY HARD for me , moving slowly through detail work.









I had some HO scale diamond styrene for the walk ways which is perfect match to Aristos on the loco.










I use body putty to fill the gaps. I hope to primer this and see or resand areas as need be.

Not sure yet how to screw the shell on so I can service it in the future.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. I ended up making the mounting pads to hold the shell in place. I was able to only use the two rear original holes to hold the shell in place. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Marty!

A friend bought a center cab second hand and the hoods were missing most of their mounting posts. I used 1/4 inch square styrene strips to replace them.

If you draw an X from corner to corner on the bottom of the strip, the center of the X is your drill point. Using a drill press and vise will assure the holes are straight.

On an old Pacific I restored for a friend the 1/4 inch square strips had to be mounted away from the walls of the tender using 1/8 inch thick strips.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also look at using dry wall sand paper as it has square holes spaced about right and is very rigid.. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric was over last night so he worked on his project and I got the hand rails installed.
they will be removed to be painted.








All he did was talk about Paul's engines.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Marty, for a diesel!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Black? Is she going to be Penn Central, or Conrail?


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Marty what trucks did you use ,looks like dash 9 in the pictures. 

Owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty 
Maybe second try is the charm. Looks awesome. BN?


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks great Marty...can't wait to see it run!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't ask to many questions, I'm not going for a "model" just a kinda look like . 
I'm looking for a different sprayer right now.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess your stuck like I am. Used SD trucks instead of -9s. Some day We will be able to get. Later RJD


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

For what it's worth, the Flexcoil C trucks look a lot like the GE C truck to my eye. Dash-9 trucks are visually VERY different beasts. The biggest modification to the SD45 trucks, visually, would be removing the brake cylinders, filling in the 2 holes in the sideframe between each axle, and drilling a single hole in the middle. It's not exactly correct, but it's a lot closer that Dash-9 sideframes.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks DKR 
thats what I will do,,cheap and easy, thats me.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

With apologies for the large images, this should give you some idea of the similarities.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for those picks DKR. I may try this on my U 28 C Later RJD


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, lookin good!

For the trucks, I think it depends on the road name and what they ordered (or upgraded?) 
If you look on the following CR U33C page, several units have trucks similiar to the -9 called "Adirondack trucks" (not sure what this means, will have to look it up!), while others have the ones simliar to the above drawing. 
http://crcyc.railfan.net/locos/ge/u33/u33c.html 

Between all the model building/kit bashing being posted lately, and the new Extreme Trains show on the History Channel, makes me what to start kit bashing this semi-modern stuff again!!

-Ray


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out why people have been advocating the Dash-9 truck for a U-boat, since they look _very_ different to me. I looked at the link above, and I can see why now - in the shadows under an engine, it can be hard to distinguish one truck from another, whereas I have a slightly different perspective, since I see these up close and personal every day. The drawing above is a composite of 3 different GE trucks. The first is the GSC truck which I posted above, suggesting that it could be kitbashed out of an EMD Flex-Coil C. The second one is the Adirondack truck, which is similar in shape and size, but different enough to be distinctive. The third is the Dash-9 truck, which is a _very_ different beast. For one thing, it's longer than the other 2. More significantly, to me, is that the springs are underhung, with the bearing blocks extended to either side to hold them. This is a radical departure visually from almost any other truck out there, which has simple horn blocks and springs over the bearings.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, 
I dont know, the Adirondack truck photos look much more square in the photos compared to the drawing above IMHO but I guess you can't really see the depth in the drawing. Plus I'm sure there's different versions/phases on each style They almost seem to be a hybrid of GSC and -9 trucks. Eitherway, I like the Flexicoil and GSA trucks better myself! 

Here's better photos of the GSA and Adirondack trucks: 
http://www.trainweb.org/chessie/athearnu30c.htm

Take care! 
-Ray


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GUYs,, your talking to me,,,mr cheap and easy.. You can't even see the trucks on my RR... No model contest for this one. 
My new spray gun is coming in tomorrow, I can paint this weekend.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Shucks we knew your were cheap Marty. But sometimes you got to turn loose of that chunk change.







Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: How did you attached the trucks? did you use the U boat mounting block or did you make your own? Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well I'm getting closer.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking Good Marty!!!


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

But it's painted mouldy green!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

But you ignored my question. So how about it Marty. Later RJD


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that reflective tape on the side sill?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty 

What new spray gun did you get? 

Pic's ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/16/2008 5:36 PM
But you ignored my question. So how about it Marty. Later RJD

I did not ignore your question. I don't remember seeing it. Plus I think someone else said that I used the SD45 chassie. which is true.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya after I review the photos several times I came to the conclusion that is what you used. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
I tried a new gun. still need practice. HD7800 campbell Hosfield.. gravity feed touch up gun. 
Cleans easy, need to figure out best presure and mix. 
Just placed decals on tonight. 
Need to get the lights going and screw the shell on,,some how??? then weather, then play with.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I messed up on the number board sizes for the decals.









I did weather it alittle, it is an old loco on coal duty.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Beautiful finish to a great project. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job there Marty, Looks Great!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Knew you could do it Marty. I used solid square stock to make mounting lugs on mine, Glued to inside of frame close to original mounting holes. Later RJD


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Marty...that looks awesome....great...great job!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dumb Q 
I have an ol first run Phonex for my U 25,, now is the motor about the same in a U 33? I'm thinking of using it because its,,,,FREE!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use it not to much difference in sound. Later RJD


----------

